# Breathable Jacket? Whats the best?



## Bugner (21 Oct 2008)

Fellow cyclists, 

What is the most breathable waterproof/windproof jacket on the market?? 

Put my Altura jacket on this morning, 10 mins later it was off and in the rucksack. As soon as I start cycling I seem to turn into some sort of heat generator, if only I could harness this, I would never need batteries for lights, anyway I digress.

I have seen the eVent jackets for 100.00 is it worth paying extra for a Gore jacket?

Just want something light to keep out the elements, not worried about it being warm.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Riding in Circles (21 Oct 2008)

Goretex is the only thing I have found that remains waterproof over long periods of rain, and also the most breathable, there are different types of goretex for different levels of activity to.


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (21 Oct 2008)

I've got a Montane Fetherlite smock. I don't get too sweaty under there and I am a Sweat Monster. Course, maybe I'm too lazy to build up a sweat.

I don't know how good it would be for prolonged periods of wetness but I was nice and dry in the torrential p'ing down windy conditions of last night after 30 minutes getting home.


----------



## Mr Pig (21 Oct 2008)

Third vote for Gortex. Not cheap but works, a good investment.


----------



## Bugner (21 Oct 2008)

I would happy scarifice waterproof quality for breathability and windproof qualities. Once your wet your wet, but a jacket that is very breathable, but stops you getting a chill when you have to stop is what I am looking for


----------



## robz400 (21 Oct 2008)

I have a £170+ very lightweight goretex hiking jacket that I was using to cycle, but since its all black I've also bought a discounted SPEG hi viz cycling jacket for £10 of ebay 

Which ever jacket I use I get to work wet with sweat. With the goretex i'm damp but with the SPEG im soaked and could nearly squeeze sweat out my jersey sleaves.

I didn't feel that goretex was at all breathable until i started using the cheap one, but now can definatly see the difference. 

I wear the cheap one to commute because of the hi viz but if im out at the weekend for a long run i'd take the goretex.


----------



## PrettyboyTim (21 Oct 2008)

When it's cold, unless there's enough rain to get seriously wet I prefer to just wear a jumper. It'll keep you warm, but unlike the wind/water-proof jackets it'll also let some air in and out so you don't get too sweaty. Obviously the thickness of the jumper depends on the temperature, and I do tend to have my waterproof in my pannier in case the heavens suddenly open, but for commute-length rides I think waterproofs are not worth it for light rain.


----------



## yello (21 Oct 2008)

If I could get an eVent jacket at £100 (and didn't have a couple of jackets already!) then I would give it a go. From the reviews/reports I've read it's good stuff - better breathability than goretex at any rate. Not that that's saying much! Goretex is not what I'd call breathable; not sufficiently for cycling anyway.

Have you got a link? I'm might be tempted!


----------



## dondare (21 Oct 2008)

Altura do have the tag "boil in the bag". 
I've just bought a new Gortex jacket that I didn't really need and can't really afford.


----------



## yello (21 Oct 2008)

The Nevis particularly! It was well reviewed, and got best buys, as a budget waterproof... and it is waterproof but, my lord, you cook! I always had the pit zips open fully on the few occassions I wore it. I only paid £30 for mine from that roving bike jumble thing so I didn't feel too out of pocket.


----------



## HLaB (21 Oct 2008)

Lazy-Commuter said:


> I've got a Montane Fetherlite smock. I don't get too sweaty under there and I am a Sweat Monster. Course, maybe I'm too lazy to build up a sweat.
> 
> I don't know how good it would be for prolonged periods of wetness but I was nice and dry in the torrential p'ing down windy conditions of last night after 30 minutes getting home.


I've got a Montane Featherlite too and I have found it the best of my collection for breatheability but long term, in torrential its always lets the rain in. I always find I have a build up of water in the inside of the elbows. I guess its the coice you make sweat v rain. I've found on days like Sunday's forum ride, when it was torrential a Gilet over the top kept my body nice and dry and I didn't overheat.


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (21 Oct 2008)

HLaB said:


> I've got a Montane Featherlite too and I have found it the best of my collection for breatheability but long term, in torrential its always lets the rain in. I always find I have a build up of water in the inside of the elbows. I guess its the coice you make sweat v rain. I've found on days like Sunday's forum ride, when it was torrential a Gilet over the top kept my body nice and dry and I didn't overheat.


I noticed a couple of weeks ago that my arms got wet in heavy rain that lasted throughout my ride in. A week or so ago I washed it in the Nikwax Techwash re-proofing stuff and it was fine again yesterday, which was heavier rain. So I've made a resolution to give it a "regular" treat during the winter.


----------



## fofo (21 Oct 2008)

HLaB said:


> I've got a Montane Featherlite too and I have found it the best of my collection for breatheability but long term, in torrential its always lets the rain in. I always find I have a build up of water in the inside of the elbows. I guess its the coice you make sweat v rain. I've found on days like Sunday's forum ride, when it was torrential a Gilet over the top kept my body nice and dry and I didn't overheat.



I have this too and despite a torrential downpour my top half remained completely dry. Same can't be said for my "waterproof" 3/4 trousers


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (21 Oct 2008)

I got one of these Nike FitStorm jackets 3 weeks ago and it really does the job (Same problem with my Altura windrproof)
http://www.sweatshop.co.uk/details.cfm?ProdID=3721

Very lightwieght & breathable - says it's light rain protection but worked very weel in a downpour (wasn't on my bike though).
Folds very small to fit in my pack as well

At £33 it is great - as far as I was concerned.


----------



## Amanda P (21 Oct 2008)

Anyone tried Paramo clothing (and others like it)? It has a fleecy layer with a thin pertex outer. You wash it in Nikwax stuff, and it's supposed to function like animal fur.

Sounds good, costs lots, so I haven't tried it.


----------



## yello (21 Oct 2008)

Paramo stuff is the absolute doggies knackers! Seriously. I have a wind shirt and the cuzco jacket (I don't wear either for cycling btw) and it's quality kit. The sort of stuff I'd replace with exactly the same in an instant, no questions, should I ever need to. 

The cuzco jacket construction pisses all over goretex for function; genuinely breathable and waterproof. It's says its cut for the bike but I personally find it too bulky, though I wore it for cycle touring and would do so again.


----------



## jasper (21 Oct 2008)

Bugner said:


> Fellow cyclists,
> 
> What is the most breathable waterproof/windproof jacket on the market??


Can't answer that, but I just wear a short sleeve jersey (with arm warmers if it's cold) and then wear a Descente race cape if it starts raining. The cape is wind & waterproof, can screw up (folded ) to nothing and stuffs in the jersey pocket. It's cut longer in the arms and back so remaining covered when on the drops. 

I'm unsure of the model but I think it's this one. Mine's in Orange (which isn't advertised as an option on Wiggle. I bought mine about a year ago so paid about 3 times that...:

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Cycle/7/Descente_Velom_Wind_Resistant_Jacket/5360031377/



Bugner said:


> Just want something light to keep out the elements, not worried about it being warm.


See above...


----------



## Andy 71 (21 Oct 2008)

yello said:


> The Nevis particularly! It was well reviewed, and got best buys, as a budget waterproof... and it is waterproof but, my lord, you cook! I always had the pit zips open fully on the few occassions I wore it. I only paid £30 for mine from that roving bike jumble thing so I didn't feel too out of pocket.



I refer to mine as the 'Sweatmaster'. I only tend to wear it from the October onwards and wear the lightest t-shirt possible underneath.


----------



## J4CKO (21 Oct 2008)

I have the Altura Nightvision, pleased with it, not too expensive, breathable and fairly waterproof, the colour is great as are the reflective panels, however when I have done a year I may go the Goretex route.

I do get sweaty but mainly due to the rucksack on my back, really must get some panniers !


----------



## dantheman (21 Oct 2008)

i have an event jacket, but as its my first, cant compare it to anything!- its not as good as i hoped, but assuming that its as breatheable as the reviews, and the (propaganda) website, im glad i didnt get a cheaper one, it keeps the rain out, but i really sweat where i wear my rucksack, it would most probably be pretty good if i didnt though..

its a gill pro speed..


----------



## dantheman (21 Oct 2008)

if they were to start using the ion-mask process on bike waterproof, things should get really good,

see: http://www.livefortheoutdoors.com/N...s/Friedrichshafen-Gear-Blog-Special-stories1/


----------



## kikzen (21 Oct 2008)

the haglofs ozone lim (something like that) looks very cool. anyone know anything about it?


----------



## gavintc (21 Oct 2008)

I have bought a few jackets over the years and my Montane Velocity one (their equivalent of Goretex) is the best - very lightweight and will fit into a jersey pocket but good enough to keep out the worst weather. But, like all goretex if you work hard, you get damp inside through sweat build up. 

http://www.awcycles.co.uk/brands/Montane/Velocity DT Jacket/12436/index.aspx

I reckoned it was cheaper than many of the goretex alternatives.


----------



## Shady (22 Oct 2008)

Another vote for Paramo for me !!

They do a Fuera Windproof jacket that is also waterproof and is thin so won't heat you up too much.

http://www.paramo.co.uk

I also have the Vasco Jacket which is cycling specific but has a fleecy liner so can only really be work with a thin base layer.


----------



## Crackle (22 Oct 2008)

dantheman said:


> if they were to start using the ion-mask process on bike waterproof, things should get really good,
> 
> see: http://www.livefortheoutdoors.com/N...s/Friedrichshafen-Gear-Blog-Special-stories1/



That sounds like it could potentially be a huge breathrough in breathables


----------

